# 10 buck thrift shop find today



## how (Nov 21, 2011)

I have to clean it up, but I lubed it as soon as I got it lol and will give a 20 mile ride tonight.


----------



## hatfulofhollow (Nov 22, 2011)

what a find, love it!


----------



## 55 Traveler (Dec 13, 2011)

I have the same Grand Prix in silver and 25".  Had it since 78 (the year of yours, I think) and it is my primary commuter.  Tough old bikes.

David


----------

